

Is This the End of the Apple Brand As We Know It? - Tenoke
http://www.forbes.com/sites/markrogowsky/2014/05/10/apples-beats-deal-is-techs-worst-acquisition-except-for-all-the-others/

======
threeseed
Pretty dumb argument.

Beats' increasing dominance of the premium headphone market and Apple's
worldwide retail footprint is likely to see much of the $3 billion cost being
negated over the years.

Which then leaves you asking if getting a popular streaming service overnight
with a reported hundred plus curators and the unquestionable value of Iovine
and Dre is worth it. Given that control over media is vital to Apple's
strategy (across all their devices) I would argue yes.

